#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > PRODUCTIE FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  TUE: Volleybaltoernooi

## _Joop_

Hallo Allen,

De afgelopen paar dagen vond er op het TUE terrein in Eindhoven een volleybaltoernooi plaats en waarna er ' savonds/snachts dan natuurlijk een feest (+- 4000man per avond) was, en wat dus onze klus was. Dit vond plaats in grote tent (80x20).

Moor goed genoeg geluld, DE FOTOS !
-------------------------------------------

Het linker EAW stackje


En het rechter stackje


ff een overviewtje


Linker stackje van de achterkant


Amprack 1 Links (met BSS minidrive)


Amprack 2 Links


Monitor tafeltje (GL2200)


Hier al tijdens de show, ik links (net verkeerde timing), en de bandlichtman rechts


Overviewtje


FOHtafel Mackie SR 40-8 


Ook wel een leuk overviewtje


En nog eentje


Jaja, en hier ben ik bezig


En vanaf de monitortafel


De trompet was errug goed


En vanaf de dj place


Misschien dat iemand ze herkend... Deze 4 movingheadjes en idem scannertjes had de band zelf bij. 


En nog een keertje maar dan met flits


Scannertje


En de laatste foto... Het publiek tijdens een stobe..
-------------------------------------------

En nu waarschijnlijk voor de meest het belangrijkste:

Licht
4 4-t-barretjes in het tegen
1 ACL
2 Sixbarretjes front
1 dimmpack voor bovenstaande
1 1500w stobotje
1 antari rookdoos
4 mhtjes + 4 scannertjes van de band
1 SGM 24/48

Geluid
8 EAW KF850EF Toppen (dat stacken gaat met 120 kilo natuurlijk erg goed...:S, vooral driehoog)
8 EAW SB850 Basjes
2 Heavy Crest ampracks per kant (welke in totaal 64 amere trokken)
1 BSS minidrive per kant
1 GL 2200 op monitors
1 Mackie SR 40-8 
tig mic kabeltjes en een aantal mics

Veel kijk en leesplezier,

Joop

----------


## _Joop_

vergeten: ik heb ook nog een panorama in elkaar geknustels, voor de mensen die willen... :

http://212.187.74.82/soorsklussen/21...noramatent.exe

Joop

----------


## nicovwijk

Het Hajraa Tournooi.
Het grootste volleybaltournooi van europa dacht ik!
Ziet er mooi uit, en ben van plan volgend jaar ook te gaan.



Groeten Nico

----------


## Rieske

Hup Berry !







> citaat:1 Mackie FOHtafeltje, type durf ik niet te noemen, wie herkent hem ?



Dit is de Mackie SR 40-8 

En nog een keertje; Hup Berry ! Hup Berry ! <img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## bas_geluid

Hoi _Joop_

Dat gaat wel lekker hard ja 2 maal 8 Kilo Watt
Met carnaval ook met die set gedraaid, alleen stond er toen maar de helft kwa geluid maar dat was ruim voldoende.



Groeten Bas Geluid

There are only 10 types of people in the world: 
Those who understand binary and those who don't

----------


## Dj Shake

zoveel mooie spullen, en dan zo'n slechte foto-kwaliteit...

Alles bol? lekker bezig ouwe! (en dat is nou hockeypubliek)<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## _Joop_

> citaat:
> zoveel mooie spullen, en dan zo'n slechte foto-kwaliteit...
> 
> Alles bol? lekker bezig ouwe! (en dat is nou hockeypubliek)<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>



Ja.. kweet het, maar je moet iets he als iemand je Digitale Nikon meegenomen heeft zonder het te vragen en terug te brengen...

------------------
Soors Muziek

----------


## Dj Shake

das idd erg pijnlijk

Alles bol? lekker bezig ouwe! (en dat is nou hockeypubliek)<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## sussudio

Het zou leuk zijn als je jouw computer op je Chello-aansluiting aan liet staan, zodat we allemaal die foto's kunnen bekijken.

Drive-in Discoshow Sussudio
Raad onze URL en win een blik op ons fotoboek.

----------


## LJ Nico

zie ik het juist dat je 3 bassen beneden hebt staan en een bas in het midden op de 2 de rij en de rest toppen

We stacken altijd 1 ste rij (binnenkant) 3 toppen hoog , daar langs 2 bassen en   1 top en daarlangs 2 bassen op elkaar ( dreunt lekker, maar bij jouw zal dat ook wel geweest zijn daar twijfel ik niet aan)



EAW is the limit !!!

----------


## sussudio

> citaat:
> Misschien dat iemand ze herkend... Deze 4 movingheadjes en idem scannertjes had de band zelf bij.



GLP Max
http://www.glp.de/en/Products/Head_M...stems/max.html

Scans uit die zelfde serie:
GLP Mighty scan
http://www.glp.de/en/Products/Mirror...ghty-scan.html

Drive-in Discoshow Sussudio
Raad onze URL en win een blik op ons fotoboek.

----------


## luc2366

en van die maxjes staan er 10 in onze weg...

----------


## Max

> citaat:
> en van die maxjes staan er 10 in onze weg...



Hoe dat zo?

----------


## _Joop_

> citaat:
> zie ik het juist dat je 3 bassen beneden hebt staan en een bas in het midden op de 2 de rij en de rest toppen
> 
> We stacken altijd 1 ste rij (binnenkant) 3 toppen hoog , daar langs 2 bassen en   1 top en daarlangs 2 bassen op elkaar ( dreunt lekker, maar bij jouw zal dat ook wel geweest zijn daar twijfel ik niet aan)



Jouw constatering klopt inderdaar jah.
Wij zijn de laatste tijd een beetje aan het experimenteren met de opstelling van de eawtjes. Vanmiddag gaat deze set ook gebruikt worden op hofpop. En dan staat alles op het podium en waarschijnlijk word het dan: 4bassen en daar gewoon 4 toppen op, maar misschien dat er iemand anders andere ideeen heeft straks...

Gegroet

------------------
Soors Muziek

----------


## _Joop_

> citaat:
> Vanmiddag gaat deze set ook gebruikt worden op hofpop. En dan staat alles op het podium en waarschijnlijk word het dan: 4bassen en daar gewoon 4 toppen op, maar misschien dat er iemand anders andere ideeen heeft straks...



Ik had me eigen vergist over de eaw set, die werd gister ergens anders gebruikt , en daarom hadden we de dubbelle F16 set van KWINT, is net zo heavy!


------------------
Soors Muziek

----------


## steijn

De fiets op foto 4 vind ik nog wel het mooiste!!!!! <img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## rinus bakker

OFF_TOPIC




> citaat: F16 set van KWINT



Ik dacht dat F16's van Lockheed kwamen, maar zal het nog FF checken bij Prins Bernhard!
En volgens mij doet Kwint (inmiddels omgedoopt in Certex) alleen aan staalkabels en tuigage. Maar wie weet!? :Smile: 
OKOKOKOK 
ja het is een off-topic geintje! Sorry hoor!

* You'll need an adapter!*

----------


## bBINK

Kick het topic ff omhoog ...

Heb afgelopen weekend @ HAJRAA Buitentoernooi 2004 gedraaid.

Was erg geslaagd feestje, hier enkele foto's.
Ik ben alleen de discjockey, apart ingehuurd.
Dus weet niet precies wat er van licht en geluid aanwezig was maar misschien dat iemand van Soors hier meer over kan vertellen ?!









Foto's komen van de site van DeXter af, het bandje wat afgelopen vrijdag speelde ..

----------


## jurjen_barel

Soms ook (een) bandje(s) gehad dat er zo'n grote mixer was neergezet?

Ziet er verder helemaal niet slecht uit [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## DjFlo

Volgens een vriend van mij was het echt supervet geweest!
en als ik de foto's zo zie kan ik me het best voorstellen :Wink: 

groeten

floris

----------


## jurjen_barel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door bBINK_
> Foto's komen van de site van DeXter af, het bandje wat afgelopen vrijdag speelde ..



OOPS, overheen gelezen [:I], verklaard idd wel de grote mengtafel.

Was er voor de DJ('s) nog een apart klein mixertje, of moesten ze alles op de grote tafel doen? [ :Embarrassment: )] :Wink:

----------


## Overdrive

Wist je het nog niet? Bijna alle DJ's hebben tegenwoordig de eis een mixer met minimaal mid-sweep in hun rider staan  :Big Grin:

----------


## bBINK

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Overdrive_
> 
> Wist je het nog niet? Bijna alle DJ's hebben tegenwoordig de eis een mixer met minimaal mid-sweep in hun rider staan



Haha, nee we hadden eigen dj-set meegenomen  :Smile: 
Er waren idd 2 bandjes ..
Vrijdag DeXter en de zaterdag What's Up Bob.

De 2 avonden waren zeer geslaagd, ze hebben hard staan springen en feesten !!



Slecht te zien maar we hadden bij ons :

2x Pioneer CDJ1000s
2x Technics SL1200 MKII
1x Pioneer DJM 600
1x Sony MVR700DJ
verder nog microfoons en monitor en wat platen en cd's niet te vergeten  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ws Soundexpresse

kwam het geluid van soors muziek af?
Dan heeft er waarschijnlijk Kwint gestaan.....

----------


## bBINK

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Ws Soundexpresse_
> 
> kwam het geluid van soors muziek af?
> Dan heeft er waarschijnlijk Kwint gestaan.....



Het was idd van Soors, maar deze keer geen KWINT set.
Dit wad een gehuurde EAW set.
4 sub / 4 bas / 4 top per kant ...

----------


## _Joop_

Op hajraa stond inderdaad Soors weer jah, waar ik licht voor gedaan heb.
Hier een lijsje van wat er hing+stond:

Geluid
8* EAW KF750 top
8* EAW SB750P bas
8* EAW SB1000zRi
Mackie 40-8 FOH
Midas Venice 32ch Mon
5* 2 KwintAudio Floor
1* KwintAudioDrumfill

Licht
Podium
9m Prolyte X30D
4* ETC Multiparfourbar (narrow)
1* DMX Strobo
2* 4-lite Blinder
2* ETC Multiparfourbar (medium) --&gt; front
1* Antari HZ-400
Zaal
Kooi van 6*4*5m van Prolyte H30V
4* Botexfourbar
4* Robe 250XT
1* DMX Strobo

Verder heb ik het wat druk met klussen, dus fotos zal ik later deze week posten.

Grz

----------


## Klaaske

Wat voor ampjes achter die 750/1000 stack ?

----------


## _Joop_

> citaat:_Geplaatst door tds_
> 
> Wat voor ampjes achter die 750/1000 stack ?



Ik meen dat overal een Lab Fp 6400 op lag..

----------


## Rieske

> citaat:Verder heb ik het wat druk met klussen, dus fotos zal ik later deze week posten



Enne ..... waar blijven ze; Joo... euh Joop

----------


## Ws Soundexpresse

en waar hebben jullie de handel daar mee aangestuurd?

SGMmetje?

----------


## sis

> citaat:_Geplaatst door _Joop__
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door tds_
> ...



heerlijke combinatie  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
klonk lekker zeker [ :Stick Out Tongue: ][^]
sis

----------


## bBINK

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Rieske_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:Verder heb ik het wat druk met klussen, dus fotos zal ik later deze week posten
> ...



Ik ben ook ERG benieuwd ..
Misschien sta ik er nog op haha  :Big Grin:

----------


## _Joop_

Ten eerste sorry sorry voor het wachten. Maar ik heb het op het moment een beetje erg druk.

Helaas heb ik eigenlijk niet echt bijzonder boeiende foto's gemaakt/tijd gehad, maar ik heb toch een selectie kunnen maken.


Rechterstackje EAW


Versterkergroepje rechts


Kooitje in de zaal, let niet op de creatieve halve meterstukken...  :Big Grin: 


Een strobeje.. maar dat spreekt voor zich


Dit is na de band denk ik, de DJ's waren hier dus bezig, bBink dus.


Op de tweede avond moest nederland voetballen. En dat moet ook hier bekeken worden. Verder de tent wat oranje gekleurd met de Robe's


De projectie werd vanaf achter gedaan. Hier backstage stonden wij gespiegeld alles te volgen.


Nog een keer het scherm met een massa teleurgestelde mensen...


Blind!


Dat was het weer.

grz

----------


## bBINK

Int echt was leuker haha  :Big Grin: 

Bedankt voor het posten van de foto's !!

----------


## soma

Midas Verona 40chn dacht ik toch, die heb ik toch megegeven meen ik maar ik kan er langs zitten....... Nee......ik weet t zeker want een venice hebben we niet.

----------


## MSSS

Heb je de datum gezien van het laast geposte bericht in dit topic? dat is net geen jaar terug! Heb je soms je reactie in het verkeerde topic gezet?

----------

